# Why do YOU want BTB/TBT/TBTB?



## Sholee (Oct 14, 2014)

So with all the craze that is happening with forum bells and the exchange rate... I was curious what people even do with their bells seeing that the shop is rarely ever restocked. 

buy collectibles?
add-ons?
art from members?
epeenz?
hoarding problem?


I originally sold a ton of tier 1 villagers so I could afford the Pokemon X & Y digital download promo and now my bells have been sitting in the ABD ever since... waiting for the mythical restock or potential collectible events.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Hmm,

I think it's to buy art and collectables, and give some to my friends.

I _love_ giving TBT. It makes me happy.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's versatile. It's like money you do whatever you want with it. Buy collectibles, buy video games, demos, add-ons, sigs etc. I just like that I can do whatever I want with it. Also because collectibles/tbt is so sought out for, you can make some people really happy.  One of my favorite collectibles is the cake because it's really cheap so I can give one to all my friends on their birthdays.


----------



## sej (Oct 14, 2014)

I get them to buy collectibles and to buy art


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

I would like to buy collectibles with it. I would also help out other users by giving them TBT.


----------



## Zulehan (Oct 14, 2014)

I am saving up to make an offer for the fair pinwheel collectible.


----------



## Coach (Oct 14, 2014)

I want to eventually buy some pokemon, and the OR/AS demo code. I also love buying and selling collectibles!


----------



## pengutango (Oct 14, 2014)

Art and collectibles.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2014)

I love having giveaways and giving it away!
But I also like saving up for collectibles like Cakes and a Red Feather in the future.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 14, 2014)

I just like having a lot of TBT.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 14, 2014)

should have made this a poll~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> should have made this a poll~



It's not too late. You have an option to do that.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

I started saving it after I saw people selling the Club Nintendo Platinum rewards this year; I was all burned that I didn't have enough bells to get any codes.  However once I started saving it I started getting tempted to buy collectibles so now there's a few of those that I spend my bells on (or try to). In this vein I also like buying collectibles for other people now and then and donating bells when I feel like it.
I also use it for art sometimes, since it's easier to pay an artist with btb's than AC bells.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 14, 2014)

Collectables and art!


----------



## f11 (Oct 14, 2014)

Im on a quest to get all the collectibles so yeah, i need a lot of it


----------



## kassie (Oct 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> buy collectibles?
> add-ons?
> art from members?
> hoarding problem?



All of these.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Collectibles. Just got my yellow letter so I'm no longer horribly hoarding but I should still start saving because being on your toes for a restock or a holiday is a good idea.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't really need tbt, so I just give all of it away to people who I see that want it. Stuff that most people would pay tbt for, I can do myself.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> buy collectibles?
> add-ons?
> art from members?
> hoarding problem?



all of these. i especially have a hoarding problem when it comes to literally anything (art/tbt/collectibles/etc)


----------



## kassie (Oct 14, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> all of these. i especially have a hoarding problem when it comes to literally anything (art/tbt/collectibles/etc)



Saaaame. It's a srs problem. ; w;


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 14, 2014)

I've spent it on art and items from the site shop in the past. At the moment I don't have anything in mind to buy with what I have, but I am happy to save it and be able to purchase games with it when I see a nice offer on the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2014)

Hmm I'm going to use mine to buy the collectibles that I find really appealing. I don't feel the need to get every single collectible ever, or buy multiples of ones I do like, but I'd like to have the funds to be able to get ones that I think are really neat when the opportunity comes up *cough* especially anything Pokemon-related omg *cough*


----------



## asuka (Oct 14, 2014)

saving for a pokeball collectable..;w;


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 14, 2014)

personally, i like the idea of paying for new leaf items with btb/tbt because it's easier than dropping a bunch of money bags for expensive trades.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2014)

to buy collectables and pokemon from toothless12


----------



## The Pennifer (Oct 14, 2014)

I want TBTs primarily for buying collectibles ... But only certain ones ... I have Collectionism Issues and MUST have every piece of a set! Lol ... I need two more of the birthstones for example ... And the Biiig one ... The yellow house letter!!
I have been gifted TBTs and so like to pay it forward by gifting others which  I have done from time to time ♥
I also want TBTs for buying Art from some of the amazing talent on this forum! Love my signature and avatar!!! ♥♥♥
And lastly for buying Dreamies ... Which, hopefully I am done with now! 
Ooops ... Forgot to mention my name change and avatar width expansion


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 14, 2014)

I originally started hoarding to buy art, actually.  Signatures, art... then it became a collectibles problem, lol.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 14, 2014)

For my avatar to become a gif, then I would barely use it.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 14, 2014)

My reasons are
1.Buying Pokemon
2.Collectibles
3. Art from other members.
4. Hoarding problem


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

So I can buy pokemon.

I hate breeding. It's annoying.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 14, 2014)

I was saving mine up to change my username but I'm not sure if I wanna do that anymore, so now I'm just kinda hoarding them in case I can give them to someone later on.


----------



## Locket (Oct 14, 2014)

Changeing my username. Only at 368 though. 

EDIT: 422 actually


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 14, 2014)

To eventually be part of the TBT 1% league.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 14, 2014)

I really want to change my username.I have no idea what I was thinking when I signed up...


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Saving up to buy stuff.


----------



## Resi (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm saving up for the animated avatar, but otherwise I love buying art from the TBT artists c:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't even care.

There's a few upgrades from the store I'd like, and some collectibles are pretty cool, but I'm never gonna bother making the time or effort to get a ton of TBT for 784 pixels.

Most I'd do is likely just snatch another の if able and auction it off or something. Little work for maximum gain.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> It's versatile. It's like money you do whatever you want with it. Buy collectibles, buy video games, demos, add-ons, sigs etc. I just like that I can do whatever I want with it. Also because collectibles/tbt is so sought out for, you can make some people really happy.  One of my favorite collectibles is the cake because it's really cheap so I can give one to all my friends on their birthdays.



well put


----------



## kasane (Oct 15, 2014)

Collectibles, to be honest.
Although I don't have nearly enough for ones such as つ, の and the Pokeball, but hopefully maybe one day I'll be able to see the shop restock and be able to buy them in time. If it ever restocks in the first place, that is


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 15, 2014)

Collectibles. I've been saving up for the little yellow letter.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 15, 2014)

I like having a lot and I want to save up to offer for a white feather.


----------



## Zura (Oct 15, 2014)

So I have enough money encase the shop gets restocked.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 15, 2014)

To buy villagers and videogames.


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 15, 2014)

art pls


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 15, 2014)

I like saving :3 it makes me more social, posting in different threads, sharing my thoughts, ideas etc. 
I love saving up for collectibles. Currently trying to complete the birthstone collection.
Oh and I love buying art!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 15, 2014)

I like saving it but I like to collect things so I want to it to spend on rare collectibles.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 15, 2014)

I could not find the board for this question or answer to it but am sure someone here knows..What is the current TBT to bells conversion rate? It is easy to find if the tier list has changed but not sure on this.


----------



## Cory (Oct 15, 2014)

To buy furries


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 15, 2014)

To buy a few game download codes for my little brother!~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Classygirl said:


> I could not find the board for this question or answer to it but am sure someone here knows..What is the current TBT to bells conversion rate? It is easy to find if the tier list has changed but not sure on this.



It's about 5 or 6 mil per 100 TBT :3


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 15, 2014)

I need 599 so I can get the avatar extension.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 15, 2014)

I want to be cool, like you guys.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2014)

Mainly Art and Collectibles. :O


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 15, 2014)

The fame, the power and the _*glory*_.


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 15, 2014)

I originally was just saving up for the Togepi egg, but now that I have it, it's just kind of collecting in my ABD.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 16, 2014)

I just like having loads of tbt :3 But I never have tbt for long because I always see art that I HAVE to buy


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 16, 2014)

I like to use it on Halloween/ Pokemon collectibles. I also like to trade it for AC items and random cool Pokemon. I just got my birthstone today. Yay!


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 16, 2014)

I use them to bribe Jeremy to make me an admin.


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't have a use for them really. They're just... there. 

When new collectibles come out I'll buy them, but otherwise I just hoard them 'cause why not. I've been meaning to use a few of them to buy art recently, but I'm too lazy to go looking.


----------



## Usagi Roll (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a hoarding problem for TBT xD


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 18, 2014)

I use them for buying Event Pokemon since I don't have much to trade.


----------



## Coach (Oct 19, 2014)

I want all of the Candies now!


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 20, 2014)

Ive been saving a bunch so when I run out of in game bells I can still purchase in game Items I am looking for


----------

